# Durability of Dye Sub on Stainless steel?



## Jase (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey guys,

Had bit of a look but didn't really come up with much. 

What I would like to know how durable dye sub is on stainless steel?

I currently get tags engraved for item that we send out to mine sites and off shore oil rigs. While each tag is cheap, it adds up quick. As it turns out I'm getting a heat press soon and have been given a printer with CIS set for sublim inks. 

I need tags to be of 316 grade stainless... not even sure if its available with a coating suitable to sublim?
...I have to use 316 as 304 is banned on most sites/rigs in Western Australia (304 perishes _very_ quickly here due to humidity)

The tags go one various bit of equipment, some just sits there and will never get scratched, however the majority of them get dragged around a bit and scratched up. Some of our gear has been out there for 7 years. 

So, will the dye sub just rub off?
Will it stand up to offshore conditions (salt, UV)? 

Basically I want to know if its worth upping say $5k or so on a engraver, or can I make the equipment I have work for me?

I imagine the dye sub probably wont cut it, but its worth asking 

Thanks


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

dyesub needs a poly coating to adhear to. one of two things can happen, the coating can get scratched thus the image will get scratched or flake off or the image will fade in direct sunlight. 

now you may be able to go to a large format dyesub and have better results but a solvent ink printer might be better for printing, again, large format.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

You need to use cermark & a laser engraver to get a permanent mark on stainless (or a YAG laser by itself) 
Dynasub is a brand name of polyester coated aluminum sheets. They come in various colors (white, gold, silver, copper). You are not dying the metal at all... just the clear coating on top of the surface. 

Sub inks are not UV stable and the coating is vulnerable to surface abrasions. 

Most permanent industrial tags are etched or screen printed... sometimes etched AND screen printed. You can also pad print them.

Photo below is an uncoated chrome dog tag that we use cermark on... The mark is extremely durable and fused to the surface if the metal. You can intentionally sand it off if you had to, but it will hold up against normal use just fine.


----------



## Jase (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks guys,

Yeah I was unsure how the coating would hold up. The only 'printed' steels I have seen have been cheap Chinese stuff which didnt last long, not sure if they were sublim or not.

I have also been looking into YAG and Fiber lasers, as well as spindle type engravers. Trying to figure out the most cost effective way to go.
The majority of stuff is just basic lettering, and most tags are only small 25mmx63mm (1"x2.5") to 50mmx90mm (2"x3.5") in size.


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

Jase said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> Yeah I was unsure how the coating would hold up. The only 'printed' steels I have seen have been cheap Chinese stuff which didnt last long, not sure if they were sublim or not.
> 
> ...


I understand that you can purchase a laser from China these days at very good prices. I have an American made machine I bought 4 yrs ago and it was an arm and leg (and a chunk out of my left butt cheek). I never thought I would say this, but for the difference in price, they are a pretty good deal. 
As far as marking metal goes though, that's what you want. I doubt dye sub would hold up in that environment.


----------

